# miui gb port? I am offering my pc and time if someone helps



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got a Ubuntu on my laptop and have coded . I will port a gb miui if I can get some help with what I need to download to start, and someone to answer questions while I do the work.

I need to know what bionic base would be best
What miui base

How big does the Ubuntu partition need to be?

I know ice cream sandwich will eventually be released for bionic. I just want to make a daily from until then.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you seen this? http://forums.miui.us/forumdisplay.php?164-Motorola-Droid-Bionic


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got the official v4 and use it when its updated. I just want something that is fully functional for daily use.


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

I'd love to see miui gb made for the bionic. I think it had better looking menus and more user friendly on top of that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

